# Eventing SJ Running order



## BarmyC (30 July 2012)

Does anyone know where i can find the running order for tomorrows SJ I have to work but want to make sure i can watch our riders.


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

It won't be released until after the trot up


----------

